# Stanchions and barricades



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

This is something I made a few years ago to help guide TOT's through my Halloween display. they are easy and cheap to build and store in a small place


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

Easy, cheap and store in a small place - that's for me! Thank you


----------



## Stirk (Sep 2, 2014)

Very cool! I like the use of the Re-bar in a way that won't be too dangerous. I have some Re-bar tent pegs that I use for securing tarps, and always make sure they are in an area away from ToTs. Never thought to use them in a piece of piping like this.


----------

